# to those who served.



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a day to pay your respects to those that have server our country and all that have passed before us. May they never before gotten.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Going to the Services at Post 86 at 10:00 and then to the Heber/Overgaard Cemetery for another service along with the Flag replacement on all Veterans graves. Then a new 35 ft Flag pole dedication on site, Flag pole and Flag being donated by the American Legion and the American Legion Riders Post 86.

Hope everyone has a Happy and safe Memorial Day but never forget what they have done for us !


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

???????? Happy Memorial Day ????????


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* MEMORIAL DAY-- A DAY TO REMEMBER OUR FALLEN VETS THAT GAVE ALL and our many Vets that have served our Country Proudly--------------- Thanks to you all for giving your time and life for this GREAT COUNTRY------------------------SVB*


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

It is the Soldier, not the minister
Who has given us freedom of religion.

It is the Soldier, not the reporter
Who has given us freedom of the press.

It is the Soldier, not the poet
Who has given us freedom of speech.

It is the Soldier, not the campus organizer
Who has given us freedom to protest.

It is the Soldier, not the lawyer
Who has given us the right to a fair trial.

It is the Soldier, not the politician
Who has given us the right to vote.

It is the Soldier who salutes the flag,
Who serves beneath the flag,
And whose coffin is draped by the flag,
Who allows the protester to burn the flag.

-Charles M. Province, U.S. Army


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you to all who served before I served and to those who will again pick up arms in defense of this great nation. For all of those who have paid the ultimate sacrifice, your sacrifice is not in vain and shall forever be remembered.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Amen.


----------

